# Keeping US Auto Insurance while in Mexico



## jknbaja (Sep 15, 2014)

US Plated Car Currently Registered in Calif.
Own Title to Car - Not Financed
Currently Fully Insured in US and Mexico
Staying in Baja on Tourist Visa

I found a place in Ensenada I like. I'm only going back to Southern California 1 or 2 times a month, usually for a day or so.

I would like to keep minimal US coverage.

Its turning out to be more complicated than I expected. 

Anyone ?

Thanks,

John


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

When I used to come down as a tourist for 6 months+/- I was able to put my car "in storage" as I crossed the border with just a phone call. Crossing a few times a month may be more difficult ??

Storage rate was like $60 compared to $300 a year


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

jknbaja said:


> US Plated Car Currently Registered in Calif.
> Own Title to Car - Not Financed
> Currently Fully Insured in US and Mexico
> Staying in Baja on Tourist Visa
> ...


Can you be more explicit about what you mean by "complicated". It seems to me that if you are crossing several times a month, you might end up needing to keep both US and Mexican coverage active at all times. That sounds simple, just expensive.

Another thought. Would it be possible to just use the San Diego Trolley when you go to the US. That would be a cheap solution and would put you in the shorter pedestrian lines instead of the car lines, crossing north.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you plan to drive in California a few times a month you need to keep it insured, a couple years ago I stopped my US insurance for the 6 months I was in Mexico and when I returned to California there was a letter from DMV stating my registration had been cancelled and I had to prove proof of insurance and pay a 45 dollar reinstatement fee.........


----------



## jknbaja (Sep 15, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> Can you be more explicit about what you mean by "complicated". It seems to me that if you are crossing several times a month, you might end up needing to keep both US and Mexican coverage active at all times. That sounds simple, just expensive.
> 
> Another thought. Would it be possible to just use the San Diego Trolley when you go to the US. That would be a cheap solution and would put you in the shorter pedestrian lines instead of the car lines, crossing north.


By "complicated" I meant that from what I have been reading on discussion boards posted by others that US insurance companies do not usually seem to have plans for their customers who will be driving in the US only incidentally. I can understand paying $90 - $100 a month for California driving when I'm working there and on the freeways driving more than 25 miles a day. 

I'm hoping to find a US company that will only charge me maybe $35 - $40 just to cover the few times a month I need to drive up to Orange County or LA.

The best info I have read is to call your regular US company, put your coverage "on hold" as if you just keep the car parked and you are only paying for any damage to a stationary vehicle. Then buy a short term plan from Geico for whenever I need to make a trip to the US.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

When you say "Currently Fully Insured in US and Mexico" do you mean you are paying for insurance from both a US company and a Mexican company? If so, perhaps you could check with your Mexican insurance company about a rider to cover you when you drive to the US.

We have insured our car here in Mexico and, if I am not mistaken, we are covered for driving the car in the US and also for renting a car in the US. I would suggest you check with the Mexican insurer to find out how to get the coverage you need.


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

Why don't you use the daily US insurance policies that they sell in the line to the US? Or is a US plated vehicle not eligible for those types of insurance? I know if someone with Mexican plates wants to go to the US for the day to shop, for example, they sell daily-weekly-monthly policies right at the border. 

My solution is to maintain 2 policies, one for the US and one for Mexico, but I drive in the US several times a week.


----------



## sandcruiser (Sep 8, 2014)

I've seen advertisements (billboards) in San Francisco, CA for insurance by the mile driven.
Perhaps one of those companies is worth contacting? I don't recall the name(s), but I'd bet that a search engine would work.

You might also try calling some agents at various insurance companies, some still use independent agents and may be able to help.


----------

